# Please help The ARC!



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Some of you may have been following the goings on at The Ashmore Rescue for Cats (ARC) on here and through their Facebook page.

They've had a really hard time lately, with the arrival of many pregnant cats and none of the pregnancies went smoothly to say the least!

These kittens are all in need of day to day care, vaccinations, worming, neutering and everything else that needs to be done before any are ready to look for their forever homes!

We all know how expensive just one animal can be, so imagine the huge bills that will be mounting up over the next crucial weeks with all these kittens.

The ARC is not a big, high profile rescue who receive lots of help. Sally devotes her life to animals who have been let down by others and we would love if everyone could pull together to help. We have set up a raffle page for The ARC.....for each donation (minimum of just £1) you will receive an entry to our raffle to win a pet bed. 
£1 isn't much, but if we can get lots of £1's we can try and give these cats and kittens the very best start in life. 
All donations go directly to the rescue!

The link is below. Please leave your pf name or your email address when donating as we need to be able to contact you if you win! Thanks all!

https://www.youcaring.com/pet-expenses/raffle-for-the-arc/194029


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has entered the raffle and donated so far. Visit the Ashmore Rescue for Cats on Facebook to see all of the cats and kittens you're helping! Please share the link to your friends and keep those £1s adding up


----------

